# Graphic card under 6k



## abhijithvarghese (Jun 24, 2011)

What is the best graphic card in market under 6000 rupees?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

Get a Sapphire HD6750	@Rs.6000
What PSU do you have?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 24, 2011)

Better get a 5750. Its the same card and is a bit cheaper.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

If Nvidia get a palit GTS 450 6.5K


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

post full system configuration


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Get a Sapphire HD6750	@Rs.6000
> What PSU do you have?



where is the 67xx available? whats the price difference b/w 67xx and 57xx?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> where is the 67xx available? whats the price difference b/w 67xx and 57xx?



HD6700 Series â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Go for the HD6750, best deal IMO.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Go for the HD6750, best deal IMO.



+1 , but i am more hungry !!


----------

